# 1947 WPAFB Airshow Consolidated B-32 Dominator+XB-36



## johnbr (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2016)

Nice~


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 20, 2016)

Oh man...if they had just saved the 32...shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Feb 21, 2016)

P-47j


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 21, 2016)

WOW! I have never seen a color picture of the P-47J before.. Nice find!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2016)

Me either! Gold!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 21, 2016)

Excellent pictures!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2016)

great Pics.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2016)

NICE!


----------



## johnbr (Feb 27, 2016)

Northrop MX-324


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------

